# Chicken vent seems clogged



## bouie55 (Sep 22, 2012)

One of my Rhode Island Reds looks like her vent maybe clogged. What can I do for that??


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

How do you mean, looks clogged? Is it blocked visibly or protruded or is she standing funny, when was the last time she pooped or paid an egg?


----------



## bouie55 (Sep 22, 2012)

It looks like greenish yellow poop around her vent


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Is that the only indication that something is wrong? I'm curious as to what led you to think her vent is clogged. If there is a blockage or impaction of some sort it could be fatal for your hen.

A discharged of yellow and or green clinging to the back of the hen could indicate vent gleet, or another infection.


----------



## bouie55 (Sep 22, 2012)

She was outside with the others and it just caught my eye. If it is fleet. What should I do


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Here is a link for treatment: http://www.chickenforum.com/Treating-Vent-Gleet.html

If she is showing absolutely no other symptoms, that's probably what it is. If she is hunched up with her tail down, fluffed or droopy looking, it could be something else or a secondary infection caused by the gleet making her sick.


----------

